# MySQL: root without pass as default



## frankvdberg (Apr 1, 2003)

I've got MySQl and PHP running on jaguar.4
When I use phpmyadmin I get this error:

Your configuration file contains settings (root with no password) that correspond to the default MySQL privileged account. Your MySQL server is running with this default, is open to intrusion, and you really should fix this security hole.

When I change it in the config file of phpmyadmin, I got no access.
So I have to change the Root password, But how

Please help me out here

Thanx a lot


----------



## kenny (Apr 1, 2003)

Setting the password for root in mySQL:


mysqladmin -u root password '<password>'
mysqladmin -u root -h <hostname> password '<password>'


Where <password> is something other than "password" and <hostname> is the dns name of the the host on which mysql is running. You can use 'localhost' here if you want.

I don't know if that'll fix it for you; I don't use PHPMySQLAdmin, but that'll at least prevent the DB being wide-open like that...


----------



## azrad (Apr 14, 2003)

i have nothing to post... just add something here...

make sure u run it from the */usr/local/mysql/bin/*

u might want to use different username+password for different databases...


----------

